# RESCUE: Northern NJ *RESOLVED*



## JimD (Dec 30, 2006)

...a new home!



This little guy is about 4-5 months old, and hasn't been neutered.
He belongs to the girl at the Pet Goods and she is trying to find him a good home.
He's the last of his litter....even the Mom has a new home now.
He's a real sweetie and wieghs about 3 lbs...don't think he'll get much bigger.
His ears don't know quite what to do yet....mostly one up - one down.


----------



## Haley (Dec 30, 2006)

He's adorable! Heres hoping we can find him a forever home.

(PS..I edited the title..hope you dont mind (use had two e's)


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> (PS..I edited the title..hope you dont mind (use had two e's)


Thanks,

Makes more sense now!



And he *is* adorable isn't he.
He's used to being handled.
He's good with other bunnies.
He's a real binkie machine, too!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah...thanks...put a lionhead on and then tell me its in NJ...with no warning in the heading....

THANKS Jim.....NOT!

:-D

Seriously though - I'm guessing it is a lionhead or part lionhead....wish you had a better picture...

Peg


----------



## JimD (Jan 1, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Oh yeah...thanks...put a lionhead on and then tell me its inNJ...with no warning in the heading....
> 
> THANKS Jim.....NOT!
> 
> ...


I kinda messed up the heading. You should have seen it before Haley fixed it for me.

Dad is a Angora/ Lionhead mix, and Mom is a Lop.
He takes more after Dad, but has at least one of Mom's ears.:bunny5

This little guy has a sister that looks like a lop earred lionhead. Ihad actually gone in to take a pic of her, but she found a home thefirst day she was there.
This Pet Goods takes in a lot of bunnies to rehome for owners that can no longer keep them. 
Someone just brought in a gorgeous lop....kind of a lite grey &amp; cream color combo.
There's an itty bitty Silver Martin. 
A couple of weeks ago there were 3 Pal siblings.

~Jim


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 1, 2007)

What an adorable guy. Is he actually AT a PetGoods, or the girl who works there has him at her house? Just curiousbecause I go to Pet Goods on Rt.17 and if he is there I'dgoby and say hi to him.


----------



## JimD (Jan 2, 2007)

*Clobbersaurus wrote:*


> What an adorable guy. Is he actually AT a Pet Goods, or thegirl who works there has him at her house? Just curious because I go toPet Goods on Rt.17 and if he is there I'dgo by and say hi tohim.


Hi Jesse!

The girl who owns him is keeping him at the Pet Goods (Rt 17 South, Paramus) where she works.
This way he gets a lot of exposure to possible new owners.....also gives her good control over who could adopt him.

I go there every Saturday to pick up supplies and almost everyone there knows me.

~Jim


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 2, 2007)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Clobbersaurus wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What anadorable guy. Is he actually AT a Pet Goods, or the girl who worksthere has him at her house? Just curious because I go to Pet Goods onRt.17 and if he is there I'dgo by and say hi to him.
> ...


Hey Jim!

Good. I like that she can she who wants to adopt him.

He's a little too young to put with my Little Guy(turning 7 in a fewweeks). But I am going there tonight for some kitty food and I amdefinitely going to go say hi to the little fella. I'll tell himeveryone from here sends their love.

-Jesse


----------



## Aina (Jan 2, 2007)

He looks a lot like Sky. I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 3, 2007)

Look who I saw earlier...















And this bun was very curious, and adorable...






The bun in the last pic was so cute. He/She was standing up and put the nose to the air holes to sniff me.

They were all so cute and so nice. I hope someone sees these pics and goes and brings at least one home.


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2007)

*Clobbersaurus wrote: *


> And this bun was very curious, and adorable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last one...the lop....was brought in by his/her owner due toallergies. She said he/she was about 9 months old.I'mguessing thatshe weighs about 5 lbs. That'aabout all I know right now. She seemed very friendly when I was there ,too. I love her coloring!


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2007)

"I'm still here and waiting for a forever home.I'm not as happy as I used to be. Most of the other bunnies are goneand I'm kind of by myself now."


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

That poor little guy.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 11, 2007)

No doubt about it, if I lived there he would be _mine._ Surely somebody can give the poor little man a home?

:anyone:


----------



## JimD (Feb 17, 2007)

So sad that this little guy is still waiting.....he wouldn't even come over to sniff my hand today like he usually does.


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 19, 2007)

aww poor bun he's adorable i hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Jim D, you're killin' me with this one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Same here. Such a cute little one but another male.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Such a cute little one but another male.


For me, it's "such a cutie, but another WOOLY". 

I have such a hardtime keeping up with Toby's coat. I can't manage another fuzzy baby.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

I have no fuzzy rabbits, he also isn't fixed.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have no fuzzy rabbits.


Most aren't that bad. Toby's fur is just awful,though. I'm sure that's what landed him in the petshop. 

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> he also isn't fixed.


That's easy to fix (pun intended).


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Heh. Easy if I didn't have Connor to get fixed next month.


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Feb 22, 2007)

What breed is the bunny? Hes really cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Oh yeah...thanks...put a lionhead on and then tell me its inNJ...with no warning in the heading....
> 
> THANKS Jim.....NOT!
> 
> ...




That is what it is.


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2007)

His father was an angora/lionhead mix.
His mom was a lop.

His fur really isn't to long...kind of fluffy.

I really hope he's not there when I go tomorrow....but if he is I'll see if I can get a couple better pics.
He's been there since the middle of December.

The owners mother works at an animal hospital, so there could be a possibility for a low cost (maybe free) neutering.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2007)

If he was fixed and it wasnt such a long drive my mom would more than likely take him. Shoot she said she would.


----------



## JimD (Feb 23, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> If he was fixed and it wasnt such a long drive my mom wouldmore than likely take him. Shoot she said she would.





So your Mom needs another bun????

I'll get right on it!!!!!

I'm sure we could arrange a delivery or drop!!

(JK) 

Honestly ....IMO.....This little guy really needs to get out of the petstore before he's permanently affected. He seems to be getting morelethargic every time I see him.
I've even asked MrsD if we could foster him until he gets a new home, but I really don't have the room.
I just feel so bad for him.


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2007)

"Hi human slaves!!
So, I'm still here at the pet store.
I'm feeling a little better and I ran around and did some binkies for my friend when he came to visit today.
I even ate and pooped a bit so he would know I was doing okay!
I had lots of hay, water, and a bowl with pellets in it.
My home is nice and clean, too!!
He took some pictures, but he said they might not come out so good. Myhuman mommy wasn't here so he had to take them through the glass.
My friend nick-named meStevie....and sumthin' 'bout Wonder or Nicks"




"me sitting soooo handsome....."


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2007)

"me eating some yummy pellets...my ear doesn't stay up on this side too good."


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim - you're killing me with these photos. If Icould take him, I'd do so in a hearbeat (and not to breed.....). He'sjust so cute....

I sure hope he gets adopted soon....are you sure you don't need anotherrabbit? Could you foster him until you find him a home? Lionheadsreally can be fun!

Peg


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Jim - you're killing me with these photos. If I could takehim, I'd do so in a hearbeat (and not to breed.....). He's just socute....
> 
> Peg


:what....I wouldn't even think of tempting somebunnie with the cutestbunnie in the whole wide world...not me....no way....it was the otherbunnie-guy.

Faggitaboutit...really...no no really. It's ok.



TinysMom* wrote: *


> I sure hope he gets adopted soon....
> Peg




:shhhh:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be very nice. Such a cute bunny.


----------



## JimD (Feb 25, 2007)

:yeahthat

:bunny5


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Feb 26, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy!:inlove: I lovelionheads too but, my parents would kill me if I brought home anotherpet. I guess I'll have to ask anyway!lol

~Sam~


----------



## JimD (Mar 31, 2007)

:bunny5


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Jim and I have been working very hard at this to make sure this little guy found a home. He has...with my MOM! Yay! :bunnydance:

Jim is bringing him to me and he will remain here till neutered by my vet. Than once healed he moves to my mothers!


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

I love your mom (and you and Jim as well)! Great work, guys. I cant wait to see pics of the little guy in his new home.


----------



## JimD (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm going to go check on him once more and then go try to get some sleep.
It's going to be a long day tomorrow!!

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2007)

Good morning!!:sunshine:
It's 7am here in NJ.
It's a little later that I thought. 
I got up real early and then went back to bed for a "few minutes" that turned into an hour.:sleep:

No problems, I'm still going to make it up there by 10am or so.:waiting:

I checked the traffic report and it looks good.:bow

It's going to rain today so the ride won't be as nice as it could be.At least it won't be too hot and I won't have to deal with sunglare.

The little guy is just fine this morning.:bunny5
Poops and pee galore, ate &amp; drank a little.:litterhealthy:
Tossed Woody Pet ALL OVER....like a good bunnie.
He was perched on top of the carrier looking all comfy when I went down to check on him this morning.

I've just got to have a cup of coffee and a bite to eat....load the bun....and I'm on my way.:caffeine


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

onder::waiting:ullhair:


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2007)

On my way!!

:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Hehe. My husband is on his way to get zipties and NIC for my moms bun Levi. I am doing litter pans.


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

How long is the drive?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Two hours I believe.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2007)

Waiting.............need pictures as soon a soon as he arrives.:jumpforjoy::waiting:onder::tantrum:arty0002:

Is he there yet? Just Kidding.

Susan and the :bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheartGang


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

Should be soon


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2007)

:happydance
I'm home!!

Mission accomplished!!

I think it was about 10:30a by the time I got there. I stopped a coupleof times to check on him and let him drink without the dang bottlebouncing all over.
The little guy did really well!!!

It only took him a bit before he was exploring his new place. I thinkhe's going to adjust very well to just about anything that comes hisway.

Best part is..... I got to meet all of the bunnies!!!!! 

When I left, Ali was taking him over to meet his new Mommy......IN A PINK BAG :disgust:

~Jim


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2007)

Woo hoo! Good job!

Now I need pictures. Come on, Alicia!


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2007)

As usual....I took my camera and totally forgot to take even one pic :dunno

It was hard to walk out of there with and empty carrier.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL I am uploading now. Oh and he is being called Wyatt Earp.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

GohereTheRocky Show and Friends for Pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya know who knew he would end up staying here!:shock:


----------



## JimD (Nov 10, 2007)

who?

:?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> who?
> 
> :?


----------

